# How can i tame my pygmy kid



## dworr (Sep 13, 2013)

I am new to goat owning however read all the books so I know the basics but I have 2 girls babybell 12ish weeks and dairylea 4months babybell is very sweet and loving loves a bit of fuss but dairylea is jumpy and moody when I try and pet her unless I have food she stand up on her hind legs and tries to buck me ???? Help how do I stop her bucking ?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Patience and food! Tie her up when you feed her and pet her the entire time she eats! Just 
be around her a lot, take her for walks, etc. Sit in her pen and read a book! Eventually, she will tame down and let you pet 
her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with Goats Rock.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I disagree with the tying up part. I'm all for bribery, sitting in the pen and talking/reading to them, but I'm not a big believer in forcing the issue. Back off and let her come to you. Some goats are people goats and some take a little extra time to decide they want to be your friend. Every single one of my goats that comes to me and wants to be petted does so because *they* decided to do it - not because I forced the issue. Just my .02.


----------



## dworr (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think tying is nessasary when she is lying in her pen relax I sit there for a while and she does let me scratch her neck but most of the time she tries to buck can I stop this ? Iv tried firm talking and hand out but she is persistent I'm worried if I don't sort it now when she's bigger she could hurt someone ?


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

We are new too, have had our two Pygmy girls, Razzle and Dazzle, for about 3 1/2 months. They are almost six months old. Razzle was friendly from the beginning but Dazzle was very skittish. She stayed arms length or more away from us at all times and would even back away from her grain if we tried to touch her. She would stand firm and stare us straight in the eyes a lot. We started saying "she has trust issues!" And she did. She has slowly warmed up as we kept consistently showing her that she could trust us not to chase her or hurt her, and that we are the ones caring for her and feeding her. She's still a little bit hesitant once on a while, but basically comes right to us (hoping we have treats!) and will climb up on our laps voluntarily now to be petted. Hopefully your girl is just afraid to trust you and will warm up as she sees you are taking gentle care of her. As for the rearing up, ours do that to play with each other, is there a chance she thinks she's playing?


----------



## dworr (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea I think she thinks she's playing sometimes


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

to work on taming my new buckling I just sit where they graze a lot on a bucket. he is slowly coming around. I need to get ahold of him this weekend to dose him and collar and bell him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree, you will get better results by letting them come to you. If they are bad enough, sitting on the other side of the fence with some grain so they come up to you would be good. But the end game is to be able to scratch cheeks and chin. You then wanna slowly ween off the treats and more on the scratching. Sitting in the pen is also a good idea once they will let you touch em without much worry. Start up the treats again in the pen and slowly ween off. So in the end, they come up to you for scratches and not treats.


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

I use animal crackers mine love them I try and have a pocket full before I got out just be patient they will come around


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree, let them come to you. We have this adorable little Nubian/Pygmy boy that is so little, and I bought him just because he was solid black and had this sweet little white heart marking on his side. His name is Romeo but it should be Nascar because he is so fast and wild as an antelope! I had tried everything to tame him including the sitting in the chair in a small pen idea, but he was just terrified of people. They love sweet grain, and I just quit putting anything in a feedbin and left only their hay and water out everyday, and when I would come home from work they would be all hungry and yelling MAAAAAAA. I let him see me feed my little buckling and doe and sure enough he was right there with them letting me feed him by hand and pet all over him. Now he is the first one in line running up to me after two months of trying to chase him down!lol


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Billy was always friendly always under my heels. Flash.....well that's how he got his name. Lol. I finally stopped trying to catch him and pretty much ignored him for awhile. Now he picks at me all the time. He grabs my shirt tail and i have to drag him behind me. And he loves being loved on now. He does have his days were he doesn't want to be bothered. So we start the ignore game again. He always comes around. Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

dworr said:


> ...but dairylea is jumpy and moody when I try and pet her unless I have food she stand up on her hind legs and tries to buck me ???? Help how do I stop her bucking ?


Do you mean she tries to head-butt you?


----------



## dworr (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes she try's to but me


----------

